# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  EL SALARIO EN EL SECTOR AGRARIO  ¿preguntas?

## wgalloso

EL SALARIO EN EL SECTOR AGRARIO  ¿preguntas?WALTER GALLOSO MARIÑOS  ASESOR LEGAL  NEXTEL 832*4190En estos días, estamos asistiendo a un debate generado en el parlamento y algunas ONG,  relacionado al  problema de los salarios en el sector agrario, que se orientan a buscar la derogatoria del Régimen Laboral Agrario contenido en la Ley de Promoción e Inversión en el Sector Agrario, siendo el principal debate que el salario debe de ser igual a la del sector manufacturero establecido para los centros urbanos. Si revisamos la legislación laboral vigente nos encontramos con  la existencia de Regímenes Laborales Sectoriales; así tenemos: 1).- Trabajadores de Construcción Civil; 2).- Trabajadores Mineros; 3).- Trabajadores del Hogar ; 4).- Trabajadores Extranjeros; 5).- Trabajador Migrante Andino; 6).- Trabajadores Agrarios; 7).- Trabajadores Acuícolas; 8).- Trabajadores de la Micro y Pequeña Empresa (MYPES); 9).- Trabajadores Adolescentes. Entonces la pregunta es ¿Porque en  un país existe reconocido distintos regímenes laborales?, cual es la característica o la peculiaridad que determina que el Estado reconozca distintas clases de labores y por lo tanto distintos sistemas laborales  cada uno con sus propios beneficios  o conceptos remunerativos. La respuesta la vamos a encontrar en los propios textos normativos, dado que el Estado lo que busca es lograr la competitividad y a fomentar las inversiones en determinados sectores económicos así tendremos por ejemplo que en el caso de la construcción (Ley de Fomento a la Inversión Privada en la Construcción), en su artículo primero, señala que dicha norma se orienta a crear las condiciones necesarias para el desarrollo  de la inversión privada en la actividad de la construcción, señalando en su artículo 14 que los trabajadores que sean contratados  regirán sus remuneraciones mediante acuerdo individual , pudiendo ser estas fijadas libremente por jornal, destajo, rendimiento tarea u otra modalidad; de igual manera encontramos criterios legales para la fijación del ingreso mínimo minero (Decreto Supremo N° 030-89-TR), el cual señala el artículo primero  no podrá ser menor al monto que resulte de aplicar un 25% adicional al ingreso mínimo legal vigente, siendo que este 25% adicional tendrá la condición de bonificación Suplementaria, teniendo derecho a percibir dicho ingreso mínimo minero los trabajadores empleados y obreros de la actividad minera. Si esto es así, como en los ejemplos planteados porque las ONG y el sector Nacionalista, pretende eliminar el Régimen Laboral  del sector Agrario, en el cual de igual manera se ha establecido que el trabajador agrario (atendiendo a la naturaleza de la labor a desarrollar que en muchos casos es estacional y no tiene la calidad de permanente), tenga derecho a una REMUNERACION DIARIA mínima ( es decir ningún trabajador puede percibir menos de dicho ingreso diario que incluye el día de descanso obligatorio), en la cual se halla contenido en forma anticipada lo que le pudiere corresponder por CTS, y Gratificaciones. La respuesta, es muy simple, dentro de la diversidad de regímenes que hemos detallado, el común denominador es que  las labores a desarrollar tienen su propia naturaleza adecuada a la actividad económica a las cuales se hallan vinculadas, de allí que el Estado reconozca diversidad de formas de fijar la remuneración, es por ello que el propio Tribunal Constitucional (*Exp. N.º 00027-2006-PI)*,  declaró la Constitucionalidad de dicho Régimen, atendiendo que (..)la regulación establecida para el Régimen Laboral Común, de un lado, y para el Régimen Laboral Agrario, de otro, no son comparables _stricto sensu_, sino que más bien, y tal como ha quedado evidenciado a lo largo de esta sentencia, presentan diferencias sustanciales que permiten tratamientos legislativos distintos por causas objetivas y justificadas, no habiéndose producido contravención del _principio-derecho_ a la Igualdad; por lo tanto, la Ley que regula el régimen laboral especial para el agro no es discriminatoria. Temas similares: Los derechos laborales en el sector agrario La segunda reforma de estado en el sector agrario Las mypes  y  el sector agrario Ministro anuncia acciones en áncash para promover desarrollo del sector agrario Ingresos obtenidos por operaciones eventuales comprendidas en las normas de promoción del Sector Agrario

----------

